# what are these things?



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

don't know what they are. they seem to like to eat the yeast with the springtails. (or they are eating the springtails) maybe 1/8th of an inch maybe a little longer. there may have been some flying going on also....




















thanks


moose


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Could possibly be earwig nymphs.


----------



## sjaakdaak (Mar 19, 2012)

I would also suggest something belonging to the order Dermaptera, but I am quite unfamiliar with the Nearctic insect fauna, so don't take me too seriously.


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

*Re: what are these things? better pics*

some more better pics.


















































thanks again
moose


----------



## Snakehead (Mar 2, 2012)

One factor that could help in thier identification is where you got that wood they're crawling on. If you brought it in from your yard, they may very well be beetle larvae. The best I can come up with is, something laid eggs in the wood, and whatever they are, they're in thier larval stage.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

one of the rove beetles... 

Tiny Rove Beetle - Hoplandria - BugGuide.Net 

Ed


----------



## sjaakdaak (Mar 19, 2012)

Indeed it is!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like a staphylinid beetle.


----------



## moose35 (May 25, 2010)

cool thanks for the help guys. 



moose


----------

